# HTC bestätigt kritische Sicherheitslücke in Android-Handys



## computerbetrug.de (4 Oktober 2011)

HTC hat heute ein kritische Sicherheitslücke bestätigt, mit der Apps auf SMS-Nachrichten, das Telefonbuch und GPS-Daten zugreifen können. Dies geschieht über einen speziellen Dienst des Herstellers HTC, der eigentlich zur Fehlersuche gedacht ist und der offensichtlich keine abgestuften Rechte kennt oder unterstützt. Da dieser Dienst eine Spezialität des Herstellers HTC ist, betrifft das Problem keine anderen Android-Handys. Zur Ausnutzung der Lücke reicht es, der App das Recht für den Zugriff auf das Internet einzuräumen (das die allermeisten Apps benötigen).

Zum Artikel auf heise.de


----------

